

Solving The Back Button - mengto
http://blog.mengto.com/solving-the-back-button/

======
JosephBrown
Another problem I have with hard to reach UI elements is the fat at the bottom
of my thumb will hit the bottom corner of the screen before I can tap what I
originally wanted to touch.

